# soresto collar NOT working at all. :(



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

This year, ticks are the worst ive seen them, and they have been moderately bad in past...but with a tick check after walks we have been fine.

This year we are finding several daily, and after finding, and stepping on :uhoh:an engorged one that had dropped off, I was excited to read about and then buy a soresto collar.

8 months of flea and tick protection, whats not to like?

So put one on 2 weeks ago. No reduction whatsoever in ticks. Last night, during tick check, we had to pull off an attached one which was just inches from the collar. Then this morning another engorged one dropped and we stepped on it (disgusting to find all that blood on your floor with the empty tick body), and I found another on his foot.

If I could find my receipt, I would take it back to petsmart.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Try contacting Soresto directly. Maybe they'll send you a refund.

We use K9 Advantix. So far this year, we haven't found any ticks at all on the dogs and we're only one state north of you. We even hiked in the woods in the mountains every day last week, and not one tick. I like it too, because it repels flies and my lab is usually attacked by horse and deer flies because she has a short coat. It used to make her miserable, not she's not bothered by them at all.

**Do not use K9 Advantix if you have a cat and that cat likes to groom your dog. I have three cats, but they don't groom the dogs, so I can use it.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Good to know that it does not work for everybody. 
My vet told me the other day that he keeps being sold out of the Soresto collars and has good feed back. With a pup, I just don't want to go the collar route and I don't like to keep collars on 24/7.
I wonder if it is a regional thing or depends on the dog?


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear the Seresto collar isn't protecting aganist ticks for you. We're using the collar basically for fleas this year with great success so far. We don't have a tick problem in my area.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sorry to hear this. We use Activyl Plus topical with success. I just heard about a top GR in Nationals last year that had a horrific reaction to a tick collar and he passed after total organ failure. I don't know which collar caused this and would like to find out if anyone knows.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Isn't the collar named Seresto instead of Soresto....is it possible you bought a counterfeit? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear it's not working for you, I've been really pleased with it, and our tick exposure is VERY high. 
Just a thought, do you have it on tightly enough? It has to make contact with his skin all the way around to be truly effective.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes, it is Seresto - I did not notice either but then again, I keep misspelling Heartgard Plus, LOL. 
Petsmart does carry the Seresto collar though. 

I would also like to know which collar it is that caused this poor dog's sickness and death though.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't think they said as of yet what collar it was.... from what I understand. 

I saw that yesterday and felt sick for Karen. He was the same age as my Jacks. Too young.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> Isn't the collar named Seresto instead of Soresto....is it possible you bought a counterfeit?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I probably remembered the name wrong...as I typed Soresto I kindof thought it wasnt quite right


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> I'm sorry to hear it's not working for you, I've been really pleased with it, and our tick exposure is VERY high.
> Just a thought, do you have it on tightly enough? It has to make contact with his skin all the way around to be truly effective.


I was telling my son this today-that perhaps I had it too loose. I have a personal aversion to having things tight around my neck...and just this morning I noticed I had the collar much looser than the "2 fingers" recommendation. I will fix it tonight


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

It was the seresto collar


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Do try to make it tighter, I am like you and hate to put something snug on my dog but I have tried to follow the "two finger" tightness rule and the Seresto has been working great for me, I'm just south of Charlotte. We field train with friends and are out in the woods or in fields 5 days a week, I've had good luck with it for a couple weeks now. I quit finding ticks on Ellie but did find one on me :/. I hate ticks, I'm sorry for your bad experience lately


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> It was the seresto collar


That killed Kirby? So sad. I've heard nothing but good reports about it. None of these things are without risk sadly.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

that is absolutely tragic, and my heart goes out to Kirby's owners. That said, nothing is without risk, and the risk of my own dog getting a tick disease is much higher than the risk from the Seresto collar. That's just my personal situation, your mileage may vary.



Dallas Gold said:


> That killed Kirby? So sad. I've heard nothing but good reports about it. None of these things are without risk sadly.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Just for some clarification ..Karen is my very good friend and Kirby was a great dog. Kirby had a really rare strain of a TBD and was on antibiotic for over 10 weeks and finally got the okay that it was finally gone. She did not want to use a topical like Frontline for fear of having a bad reaction. She never dreamed he would develop toxic renal failure within a couple days. She is beyond heartbroken but I thought it should be noted they are guessing because of his weakened immune system, he reacted with an autoimmune response. There are people who use collars all the time. Me... After two close friends dogs have had horrible reactions. I will never use one. Please pray for Karen because she is the kindest person I know and has done everything for her dogs and is beyond devastated.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We have the Seresto collar on Bear and my two cats. So far it's going really well, and I leave it loose (4 fingers can slide between Bear and the collar). 

I'm so sorry to hear about Kirby. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brendadavis44 (May 6, 2014)

We've been tick free for 3 days now....I was going crazy with Kiner getting several everyday/ he does have on K-9 advantix But i added rubbing his body with coconut oil and it worked!!


----------



## swhome247 (Oct 22, 2013)

I really really wanted it to work for Chase. We just tried it last week, but he already has itching and allergies, and that sent his itching over the edge. Sigh. But, Frontline did the same thing. So we have now used K9 Advantix, and so far so good!! He's not worse!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

So, I tightened up the collar (which was a little hard to do as I had clipped on those clear plastic clamp things). Since then, no more ticks (but, we have also been avoiding the one walk where he seemed to get the most ticks).
But it was good to see that tick and mosquito borne disease map showed there are no incidences of reported disease in my couny


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

lgnutah said:


> This year, ticks are the worst ive seen them, and they have been moderately bad in past...but with a tick check after walks we have been fine.
> 
> This year we are finding several daily, and after finding, and stepping on :uhoh:an engorged one that had dropped off, I was excited to read about and then buy a soresto collar.
> 
> ...


You can take it back to Petsmart without the receipt. They are pretty good about refunding for stuff that doesn't work.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

In the end, i decided perhaps thenreason it "wasnt working" was because it wasnt coming into contact with his skin. So, whenever i think of it, i comb the fur back so the collar could settle against the skin. I havent seen any more ticks on him so either that is working (or else there are no more ticks outside)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It has to be in contact with the skin, which is a bit hard with these hairy guys. I've been really pleased with it, will probably continue to use it.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bear's isn't in contact with his skin and it still works. Next week marks 5 months since we started and we're replacing it since he spends so much time in the water. Still love it. Haven't seen a tick or flea on him nor has he exhibited any signs of being infested since we started.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I actually forgot that it works on fleas (i got it because of the huge number of ticks we had early in the season here in South Carolina) so i guess i have been double dosing him as i use Trifexis too.


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

I used the soresto collar this year and seen nothing on my pup. Had it on her for a few months now. That's a shame it's not working for you.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I keep mine tight on Rem as it being too loose it can rub and irritate especially when he swims. It seems to pull his hair and irritate less when snug. It took about 2 weeks to work on him. Now one warning with these:
BE CAREFUL!!!
Rem pulled Roxy and Red's off and chewed them up. They come off EASILY during play. Just for others who check this thread later.


----------



## Martin (Feb 21, 2011)

I haven't tried a collar. I tried several topicals (exSpot, Advocate, and Andvatix), and Andvantix was the only one that didn't cause Dolce to scratch her back on the bed in an attempt to get it off. Drifter tolerated all three. Before I started using them, my dogs would get 1-2 ticks a day. With them, they get far less. For a while they still got 1-2 a week, but I don't think either got a tick at all this year. My vet said he didn't sell Frontline because it wasn't very effective against ticks in his experience.


----------



## Practically_Human (Jan 21, 2015)

Fake Seresto collars are definitely out there. You can find a lot of info about this on the internet, and how to tell if you bought a fake. I happened to see a FB post about this, or would not have known. I have used Seresto collars in the past and they seemed to work well. I was looking for a cheaper alternative, and bought my most recent "Seresto" collar online. We are in an area with lots of ticks, and I have been finding ticks on my dog. I suspect my collar is a counterfeit. I no longer have the packaging, which is apparently is the best way to tell if you have a fake. I'm going out today to my nearest big box pet supply store to buy another. The risk of tick bites and tick-borne diseases is just not worth saving $10 or so. Lesson learned. :-(


----------



## Practically_Human (Jan 21, 2015)

Update to my last post: I purchased a new Seresto collar at Petsmart, and compared it to the collar I thought might be a fake. If the old collar was a fake, it was a very good one. The new Seresto collar does not seem to be working at all. We are finding multiple ticks every day. Maybe Seresto has lost effectiveness against ticks here in New Hampshire. Our vet recommends giving our boy Bravecto.
(However - this doesn't mean that there are not fake Seresto's on the market, per my previous post!)


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

We tried the Seresto collar but Honey had an allergic reaction to it. Within 1 day she could barely go 5 minutes without having to scratch. It was about a week before she was herself again. I contacted the manufacturer and they gave me a full refund (with receipt). I gave the collar in the original packaging to the vet so that it could be donated to someone else.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

We've been using Wondercide products this year. So far so good. Even though we live in the city we do get ticks and of course fleas. There are tons of deer walking around too and I'm sure they are bringing ticks with them. Coyotes too.

We mist it on the dogs every couple of days (rub it in some too) and I also have the yard spray concentrate which I have used around the yard twice so far this Spring.


----------

